# Kiki says what it'll take to get melo.



## lesanecrooks7 (Jun 5, 2003)

in todays denver post kiki is quoted as saying that the only way he'd give up the 3rd pick to the bulls is for Tyson Chandler and the 7th pick. So there u go Bulls fans...u want melo?


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

:rofl:

Two words:

* HELL NO!*


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If it was the #2 pick I would, but not the #3.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

:rofl:

*NO...* Kiki is smoking crack.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm asking a $1,000,000 on E-Bay for my Plymouth Grand Voyager minivan.

Do you think I'll get it?

It's the same thing as Kiki asking for Chandler and the #7 for the #3. First rule in negotiations: ALWAYS ask for more than what you'll settle for. Besides, if you ask high, there just might be some sucker out there willing to pay. This is nothing more than Denver setting the initial bidding price.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Carmelo must love to hear that from Kiki, but NO WAY!!!!
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Maybe it is just me but I dont even want Chandler traded straight up for Melo. If JWill +#7 is not enough for Melo then we should just move on and find someone else. There are plenty of other options, Hedo,Battier,Lewis,etc. Tyson and Eddy must remain Bulls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Just for yuks:

PG: Craw/JWill
SG: Rose/Mason/Hassell
C: Curry/Blount/Bags
SF: Melo/ERob
PF: Marshall/Fizer

I wouldn't reject it out of hand. I wouldn't jump on it either. Negotiating is a fine art, and I don' think there has been any negotiation.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lesanecrooks7</b>!
> in todays denver post kiki is quoted as saying that the only way he'd give up the 3rd pick to the bulls is for Tyson Chandler and the 7th pick. So there u go Bulls fans...u want melo?


I thought there was something sketchy about this post. From what I saw, it was not Kiki who proposed this trade, but some Denver sportswriter named Woody Paige. 

I didn't think Kiki would come out and say something like this. He's done everything in his power of late to make Melo feel welcome. Any deals he's considering would not be discussed in public.

However, in the same paper was a hilarious quote by Jason Kapono:

UCLA's Jason Kapono, when asked by The Indianapolis Star about the flood of Europeans entering the NBA: "I should have left UCLA after my freshman year, played in Croatia, grown a beard and changed my name to Vladimir Kaponovich." ...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Kiki says what it'll take to get melo.*



> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> However, in the same paper was a hilarious quote by Jason Kapono:
> 
> UCLA's Jason Kapono, when asked by The Indianapolis Star about the flood of Europeans entering the NBA: "I should have left UCLA after my freshman year, played in Croatia, grown a beard and changed my name to Vladimir Kaponovich." ...


LOL. :laugh: Mr Kapono you should have come out after your freshman year. Two years thereafter, everyone has realized your game is best suited for the NBDL Lowgators


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I would not even trade the #7 for Marshmelo


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36%7E90%7E1462038,00.html

Here is the article...

Curry or Chandler and #7 for Melo is one of four trades that the 'local Sam Smith' suggests.

Also mentions, Jay, Fizer and #7 for Camby and #3.

It seems like the Nugz could be interested in that second deal *IF* they felt that JWill and Arenas/Miller could be part of a 3 guard rotation or *IF* the right guy falls to #7. Nugz would have Nene, JWill, White, Tskilch (sp), #7 draftee (Wade?) and Fizer under contract and STILL have $20M in salary cap space.

Should be interesting on draft day.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Chicago would do that last deal, even tho it decimates their bench.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*What I thought was interesting was this quote*



> For the record, Vandeweghe all but burst into laughter Monday when asked about those Jay Williams-to-the-Nuggets trade rumors. Asked to describe the rumors in one word, Vandeweghe said, "Two words: almost impossible." ...



Does this mean it wont work under the cap or is Jay's value that low?


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

I think he was way too harsh on Melo. The kid will be a very nice player. We just must be careful about what we give up. In no way I give up Tyson and the #7 but I would do Jay,Fizer,#7 for Melo,Camby.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

In that case, Tyson ought to be looking forward to going to Denver... once a year to play Carmelo's Nuggets.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

You know I like Melo's game...i really do. I think it translates well to the NBA level and I think he might win ROY and have great success, but I think Wade and Pietrus also have great games and by keeping Chandler and getting one of those two we become even better than we would would just Melo.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

As many others have mentioned this is just public negotiating to drive up the value of a pick.

While Kiki may or may not have said this publicly (which I doubt) my thought is he would LOVE to deal Tyson straight up for the #3 and Play Tyson at Center. This way he has a nice young frontcourt and money to get his backcourt. (not a bad plan).

However, Tyson is one of the hardest workers we have and he has some great tools. While melo may be a fine player, he is a small forward which is a dime a dozen in many respects. Tyson gives us a center presence on defense and compliments Eddy. He is also a leader and very modivated to be a Chicago Bull.

Kiki is basically saying... Ill counter the offer with Ty Chi and the #7 and hope they come back with just Tyson.

Trading Tyson doesn't help us... now... if we were able to trade Jay Will/Fizer for Brand...

C. Curry
PF. Brand
Sf. Anthony
SG. Rose
Pg. Crawford

Bench: Marshall, Wade, Anthony Mason, Baxter, etc.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> :rofl:
> 
> Two words:
> ...


Ditto!


Tell Kiki he can go suck on a squirrel's nuts!


:naughty:


----------



## Bulls Are The Future (Jun 8, 2003)

ik if you like CHandler so much here is my proposal

Bull Trade 

Tyson Chandler
Jay Williams

For

#3
Nene Hilario
Nikoloz Tskitizvili
And the rest of the franchises 1st round draft choices through the year 3000.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

This is what I don't understand about this board. There is a thread about Tyson showing up for workouts early that has reached 6 pages. Most here feel E-Rob, Crawford and Rose are way wrong for not showing up yet. But there's still talk of trading Tyson. So how important are these work-outs to us fans? 6 pages important or so unimportant that Tyson can be traded?


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> This is what I don't understand about this board. There is a thread about Tyson showing up for workouts early that has reached 6 pages. Most here feel E-Rob, Crawford and Rose are way wrong for not showing up yet. But there's still talk of trading Tyson. So how important are these work-outs to us fans? 6 pages important or so unimportant that Tyson can be traded?


People are stupid Lizzy.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> Also mentions, Jay, Fizer and #7 for Camby and #3.
> 
> It seems like the Nugz could be interested in that second deal *IF* they felt that JWill and Arenas/Miller could be part of a 3 guard rotation or *IF* the right guy falls to #7. Nugz would have Nene, JWill, White, Tskilch (sp), #7 draftee (Wade?) and Fizer under contract and STILL have $20M in salary cap space.
> ...


That is the only deal i would do..Melo is one of my favorite players and everything but Chandler might just turn about to be a better player..And i really think that he can be a better player then Melo he just needs to work on his offensive game..But the other deal is ok..Jay Williams i dont really like..I like Crawford alot more then Jay and Fizer we dont really need if we are gettin Camby in the deal..


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Last stated, Melo wasn't even interested in playing for Chicago.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Last stated, Melo wasn't even interested in playing for Chicago.


thats true


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Last stated, Melo wasn't even interested in playing for Chicago.


I'm not surprised he's unintrested in playing for the Bulls...if he feels that he will eventually become a franchise player while starting off his rookie year taking anywhere from 15 to 20 shots a game...not while Eddy is in a Bulls uniform! :laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> The Nuggets were very impressed with Anthony and, in turn, he was happy with the organization. When the team showed Anthony the locker room Monday, there was an "Anthony" nameplate positioned above one of them. It would be a pretty cruel joke if the Nuggets printed the nameplate with no intention of drafting Anthony.


http://www.sportingnews.com/voices/sean_deveney/20030617b.html




The Bulls are right to see if they can pry Melo from Denver for little or nothing...he'd fill a need and I'd love to have him. But as a realist, on the flip side, Denver is right to ask Chicago to "pay up" to fill that need. :no:


----------



## DYNASTY (Jun 18, 2003)

jay Will, BAX, Bags 4 Melo, Anderson,


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36%7E90%7E1462038,00.html
> 
> Here is the article...
> ...


When I read "He cant rebound....isnt effective inside" I stopped the reading. I bet this guy has never seen Carmelo play.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> :rofl:
> 
> *NO...* Kiki is smoking crack.


which one of you guys have it to him?!

this board takes hypocritical to a new level!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I'm asking a $1,000,000 on E-Bay for my Plymouth Grand Voyager minivan.
> 
> Do you think I'll get it?
> ...


ooooooooooooooooh.

thats what paxson was doing asking for melo and offering jwill and 7! 

thanks for the explanation!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I would not even trade the #7 for Marshmelo


and you are a ***No personal attacks-Louie*** .


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bulls Are The Future</b>!
> ik if you like CHandler so much here is my proposal
> 
> Bull Trade
> ...


***No personal attacks-Louie***


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DYNASTY</b>!
> jay Will, BAX, Bags 4 Melo, Anderson,


:laugh:

stop posting!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


Honestly? I wouldn't trade Jay straight up for Glen Robinson JR.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> 
> 
> Honestly? I wouldn't trade Jay straight up for Glen Robinson JR.


i dont care. i didnt even know he had a son.

we have melo and thats what i care about.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont care. i didnt even know he had a son.
> ...


The Nuggets don't have Melo and in reality they really don't want him. With Tski and Rodney White they'd love to move Melo and get help somewhere else. I'm not guaranteeing of course that they deal him, but don't jump off a bridge when they do.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I would love soooo much to see Denver trading Carmelo to Chicago for Jay Williams, Fizer and the Pick. I bet NugzFan would never appear over here again, unless he becomes a Bulls fan (Looks like a real possiblity) :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theyoungsrm</b>!
> 
> 
> The Nuggets don't have Melo and in reality they really don't want him. With Tski and Rodney White they'd love to move Melo and get help somewhere else. I'm not guaranteeing of course that they deal him, but don't jump off a bridge when they do.


welcome to 2 weeks ago and good job posting useless, incorrect old information to waste our time.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> I would love soooo much to see Denver trading Carmelo to Chicago for Jay Williams, Fizer and the Pick. I bet NugzFan would never appear over here again, unless he becomes a Bulls fan (Looks like a real possiblity) :laugh:


hmmm yeah you would love that wouldnt ya. but it aint happenin and i aint going anywhere. 

however, i do get to laugh at all of you. i was right. you were all wrong. i took on an entire board and won handily.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> hmmm yeah you would love that wouldnt ya. but it aint happenin and i aint going anywhere.
> ...


That's cool, Bro!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> hmmm yeah you would love that wouldnt ya. but it aint happenin and i aint going anywhere.
> ...


    

:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

are you confused? 

im not surprised.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I would not even trade the #7 for Marshmelo


This doesn't even make any sense. How could you not accept a trade if it was your #7 pick straight up for the #3 pick? Of course no GM in the NBA would be retarded enough to propose such a trade but for you to come straight out and state that you wouldn't accept the deal doesn't make too much sense.

As for the propsed deal in the orginal post of this thread, I think that that Chandler and the #7 for Melo is an interesting trade to say the least. Melo would definitly give the Bulls a 2nd legit scorer that is capable of putting atleast 18 points per game up, and if Curry is as ready to handle the rigers of playing 30-35 minutes a game for an entire season and still produce like he was at the end of last season then I'd have to look very hard at this deal. 

If the deal were to happen then the Bulls can go after a PF/Center with the mid-level exception. Maybe a player like Keon Clark(if he opts out of his contract with the Kings) or even Juwan Howard might be interested in playing with the Bulls.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> are you confused?
> 
> im not surprised.


Hey NugzFan,

I'm not surprise that you are confused. To help let me introduce you to your local columnist.

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36%7E90%7E1462038,00.html




> woody paige
> Selecting Anthony is uncool
> By Woody Paige, Post Sports Columnist
> Mellow out, Denver. 'Melo out, Nuggets.
> ...



He is all for the Jay trade.

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> This doesn't even make any sense. How could you not accept a trade if it was your #7 pick straight up for the #3 pick? Of course no GM in the NBA would be retarded enough to propose such a trade but for you to come straight out and state that you wouldn't accept the deal doesn't make too much sense.
> ...


:yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey NugzFan,
> ...


1. i wasnt confused

2. you cant read

3. that was written by WOODY PAIGE.

you lose. period.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> are you confused?
> 
> im not surprised.


Im confused cause your comments are so pathetic. Last time I checked, the Nuggets did have a message board on this site.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Im confused cause your comments are so pathetic.


thus implying you expected greatness from myself. i understand.



> Last time I checked, the Nuggets did have a message board on this site.


awesome.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> thus implying you expected greatness from myself. i understand.
> ...


Yeah, I think my expectations were way too high, as high as Carmelo trade value. :laugh:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think my expectations were way too high, as high as Carmelo trade value. :laugh:


so melo has high trade value? 

yeah i agree.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> and you are a liar.


Exsqueeze me ?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Exsqueeze me ?


u r a lie-arrrrrrrr


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> u r a lie-arrrrrrrr


And how is that exactly ????


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> and you are a liar.


actually, Nugz, FJ has been anti-Melo since, well, i think since Anthony hit puberty.

just setting the record straight on this one.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

i don't understand why everybody is discussing this.......most likely melo won't be in a Nuggets or a Bulls jersey.....if the right deal comes around the Nugs are going to take it.....they simply do not need another 3....and there not gonna move Tski to the 4...especially in the West. And


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow, what a great thread. 

If it takes Chandler to land Anthony, lets pass up on this. Yes, Anthony would be a nice addition, but I am rather fond of our teen towers upfront(although, now they aren't teens  )

Chandler is the perfect compliment to Curry. Curry provides scoring, Chandler provides rebounding and shotblocking. They fit like a hand in a glove. 

I am kind of curious to see what happens to Denver this FA. What happens if Arenas decides to go elsewhere? Then what happens to the Nuggets? They are thin at the guard position. To me, a likely deal that would make sense for both teams would be a #6 and a S&T Elton Brand for #3 pick. Or Maggette instead of Brand, if the Nuggets really want a 2G. This works if the Clippers don't want to resign Brand. And the Nuggets get a all star PF to help the cast, and then could draft TJ Ford. The Nuggets will then look like Ford/FA Signee/White/Brand/Hilario. Young team that will grow together. Plus, figure in on Skita joining the SL in a few years.

But Nugzfan probably doesn't like this deal.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> actually, Nugz, FJ has been anti-Melo since, well, i think since Anthony hit puberty.
> 
> just setting the record straight on this one.


doesnt matter.

if the deal was real, he would be all over it.

until then he can tell himself he wouldnt day after day. doesnt matter.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theyoungsrm</b>!
> i don't understand why everybody is discussing this.......most likely melo won't be in a Nuggets or a Bulls jersey.....if the right deal comes around the Nugs are going to take it.....they simply do not need another 3....and there not gonna move Tski to the 4...especially in the West. And


:laugh:

we shouldnt discuss it because of stuff like you said. why did you post if you think we shouldnt discuss? all you did was spread more bs.


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Let's not overly dramatize this pre-draft period.

If the Bulls and Nugs can finalize a trade that helps both teams, well, all the better. Frankly, I think Jay Williams for #3 is fair for both teams. Jay is going to be an outstanding player. If we keep #7, we can get a backup pg behind Jamal. Williams and #7 for #3 would help the Nugs, but I might consider doing it. I really loved Melo in college, and think he might be a good addition to Chicago. Our starting lineup could be great with Melo. right now, the rhetoric is blazing, which is normal negotiations. You ask for more than you hope, and then settle for what you expected. 

But if it doens't happen, fine. We'll get a nice player at 7 (or through a trade). And let's not get too crazy about Melo. Sure, I loved his play in the NCAA. But can he be as effective in the pros? Is he not too slow? Some experts have compared him to Glen Robinson. Skilled, but not really quick or athletic. Who knows, there might be players who we can get at 7 that will end up better pros. Pietrus? Wade? Pavlovic? Hayes? None of us really knows.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> I am kind of curious to see what happens to Denver this FA. What happens if Arenas decides to go elsewhere?


where is he going?



> They are thin at the guard position.


then we could hypothetically offer melo for jwill and whoever you took at 7 and you guys would still take and it be damn grateful for it. however, we still wouldnt do it anyways. just the idea that there 0 reason to do the deal now. 



> To me, a likely deal that would make sense for both teams would be a #6 and a S&T Elton Brand for #3 pick.


ford at 6?



> Or Maggette instead of Brand, if the Nuggets really want a 2G. This works if the Clippers don't want to resign Brand. And the Nuggets get a all star PF to help the cast, and then could draft TJ Ford. The Nuggets will then look like Ford/FA Signee/White/Brand/Hilario. Young team that will grow together. Plus, figure in on Skita joining the SL in a few years.
> 
> But Nugzfan probably doesn't like this deal.


depends on who is at 6.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>laso</b>!
> Let's not overly dramatize this pre-draft period.
> 
> If the Bulls and Nugs can finalize a trade that helps both teams, well, all the better. Frankly, I think Jay Williams for #3 is fair for both teams.


i knew it.

YOU GUYS STILL HAVENT GIVEN UP. you still think it isnt dead. it has a chance. you guys are delusional. lol. 

the deal sucks for denver and those who dont understand why are very very uninformed.




> Jay is going to be an outstanding player.


THEN YOU KEEP HIM. stop spreading this bs on why denver wants him. we dont. we laughed at him.



> If we keep #7, we can get a backup pg behind Jamal. Williams and #7 for #3 would help the Nugs, but I might consider doing it.


LOL! you might? get lost. you know nothing.



> I really loved Melo in college, and think he might be a good addition to Chicago. Our starting lineup could be great with Melo. right now, the rhetoric is blazing, which is normal negotiations. You ask for more than you hope, and then settle for what you expected.



this is what im talking about. if i talk about melo on denver, i cant hype him or say anything because htis board makes excuses, compares him to big dog knowing they cant get him. however, hed be a great fit in chicago.

i cant say anything on jwill because hes a true superstar in the making and the nuggets would be lucky to get him for crappy melo, yet you guys want this deal and keep talking about it even though kiki laughed at it. 

you think its OK for chicago but perfect for denver. we woudl be dumb to pass on it. its perfect because we cant get arenas and jwill is better anyways.

whoever you get at 7 is better than melo at 3 anyways so its only good for the nuggets.

you guys are ALL HOMERS. period.



> But if it doens't happen, fine. We'll get a nice player at 7 (or through a trade). And let's not get too crazy about Melo. Sure, I loved his play in the NCAA. But can he be as effective in the pros? Is he not too slow? Some experts have compared him to Glen Robinson. Skilled, but not really quick or athletic. Who knows, there might be players who we can get at 7 that will end up better pros. Pietrus? Wade? Pavlovic? Hayes? None of us really knows.


and theres the big dog comparison!

lol you guys are so wrong.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> where is he going?


You do know there are more teams in the L besides the Bulls, Nuggets, and the Warriors right? What happens if he decides he likes Miami, and would take a little less to play with them? Or what happens if he decides to pull a Rashard Lewis, and sign back with the Warriors and get more $$$ later. He has more than one scenario, believe it or not. 




> ford at 6?


No, Ford at 29. (sarcasm). Yes, at 6. Did you not catch what I said? Ford might not go to Toronto, who needs size. Miami might go for Lampe, and Ford could be around at 6.




> depends on who is at 6.


If Ford was available at 6, would you do it?


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

Nugz, you mentioned in a previous post on this thread that in 3-4 years, Melo would average something like 16 points, 7 rebounds and 45% shooting? How is a player with those stats not comparable to Jay Williams? 

With starting minutes on a team like the Nuggets, Williams might average 16 points and 6 assists (if not more) as early as next year. 

Bottom line is, Williams struggled this year, like most rookies do. I fully expect Melo to do so as well. Expecting otherwise is completely unrealistic and setting yourself for disappointment. If the Nuggets don't want Jay, fine, the Bulls still have a great situation with two very good pgs. The difference here is that many fans on this board are trying to fill the remaining glaring need on our team by trading a redundant player. Your are just fine will stockpiling players at the same position.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> You do know there are more teams in the L besides the Bulls, Nuggets, and the Warriors right? What happens if he decides he likes Miami, and would take a little less to play with them? Or what happens if he decides to pull a Rashard Lewis, and sign back with the Warriors and get more $$$ later. He has more than one scenario, believe it or not.


oh i think ill take my chances vs the heat :laugh:


If Ford was available at 6, would you do it? [/QUOTE]

so ford/brand for melo? sure!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>laso</b>!
> Nugz, you mentioned in a previous post on this thread that in 3-4 years, Melo would average something like 16 points, 7 rebounds and 45% shooting? How is a player with those stats not comparable to Jay Williams?


nah it was like 15 ppg, 5 rpg, 3 apg or so...

im sure jwill will do better.



> With starting minutes on a team like the Nuggets, Williams might average 16 points and 6 assists (if not more) as early as next year.


arenas will get more.



> Bottom line is, Williams struggled this year, like most rookies do. I fully expect Melo to do so as well.


good for you!



> Expecting otherwise is completely unrealistic and setting yourself for disappointment.


dont put words in my mouth



> If the Nuggets don't want Jay, fine, the Bulls still have a great situation with two very good pgs.


THEN KEEP HIM AND STOP JUSTIFYING HIM ON THE NUGGETS!



> The difference here is that many fans on this board are trying to fill the remaining glaring need on our team by trading a redundant player. Your are just fine will stockpiling players at the same position.


well give us 5 years and we will see what the nuggets roster is like. weve only had basically 1 or 2 summers to build a team and thats not enough.

however, with melo/skita/white all being able to play MORE THAN one position, i dont think we are stockpiling anything but TALENT. which is exactly what we need.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> oh i think ill take my chances vs the heat :laugh:
> ...


so ford/brand for melo? sure! [/QUOTE]


You don't get it, do you. Arenas to Denver isn't a "for sure" thing.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> so ford/brand for melo? sure!



You don't get it, do you. Arenas to Denver isn't a "for sure" thing. [/QUOTE]

even though it basically is (where else is he going?!?!) i dont think YOU GET IT.

i said sure! meaning yes i would do that. brand is awesome and ford is a NICE throw in.

ford
mags
white
brand
nene

:yes:


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

Have all the Carmelo lovers in this thread who expect him to come in and automatically fill the Bulls SF hole forgotten that he just recently turned 19 years old?


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

I think the vast majority of Bulls fans know we are not getting Melo. There are a bunch of younger posters on this board that come up with some crazy trades. Cut them some slack, you do not need to come in here ripping every trade suggestion, learn to ignore them as I do. You have to understand that Bulls fans totally dominate this site, meaning there will be more idiots simply because there are more of us. When the Nuggets get back to respectability there will be plenty of idiot Nugget fans.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> Have all the Carmelo lovers in this thread who expect him to come in and automatically fill the Bulls SF hole forgotten that he just recently turned 19 years old?


It could be worse. Our cornerstones are 20 years old.

Interesting point though.... The rumors are that the Raptors are looking hard at just as young a guy in Bosh. There is slightly more than a 7 year difference between him and Carter. That's nearly a whole basketball generation.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Philo</b>!
> I think the vast majority of Bulls fans know we are not getting Melo. There are a bunch of younger posters on this board that come up with some crazy trades. Cut them some slack, you do not need to come in here ripping every trade suggestion, learn to ignore them as I do.


but thats no fun.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

bump to enlighten people JC was not on the table for denver


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> bump to enlighten people JC was not on the table for denver


The contents of this thread prove nothing that I can see.

Anythink Kiki said to the media is nothing more than posturing.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> The contents of this thread prove nothing that I can see.
> 
> Anythink Kiki said to the media is nothing more than posturing.


the thing is this none of us are in the board rooms with kiki or pax (ergo all the overanalysis on innocent quotes)

the article this is based on says nothing about a pg that wasn't guessing by columinsts because the thinking was the nuggets were planning on getting one in free agency or so was assumed (which turned out to be true ) 

so you take what they say or you dont but if you take what they say about some things you prtty much have to do the same about everything else because there is no way you can tell the difference

they asked kiki what it would take from the bulls and he said chandler ,posturing or not that was his response and since its logically the most sensible thing he could ask for 

they had one power player for the long haul who played the 4 & 5 

skita who is a 3 as well as white and were targeting a pg in FA (white has some ability to play off guard) so a power player is what they needed most unless it was something they couldn't pass up (like melo)

thats just my view in hindsight


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> skita who is a 3 as well as white


Dude...not cool...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude...not cool...


as wells as white as in rodney ,ever heard of him?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Ok...

It read really really funny.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Ok...
> 
> It read really really funny.


its not my fault skita and rodney play the same position


----------

